# Best cube and fastest place to get it?



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, guys I got some cash and I feel like getting a cube.
Right now my main is a FII 
and my other is a red guhong
(Quick question: which one is better? Guhong or FII)
So which cube should I buy?
I like half crispy and half smooth cubes kinda like the FII and Guhong.
So yeah!


----------



## Logan (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, here's what you do: take your private rocket (you have one don't you?), and fly to a Walmart in Beijing, China. Once there, buy a "Rubik's Brand" Rubik's cube. 

In all seriousness, There really is no "best" cube. I think the GuHong is your best bet as of now. Maybe an A-V. There are MANY online stores that sell these.


----------



## theace (Jan 18, 2011)

Refer to the thread in my sig.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2011)

Type /b/ from Dealextreme


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

Edward said:


> Type /b/ from Dealextreme


 
I see what you did there....



OMGitsSolved said:


> Okay, guys I got some cash and I feel like getting a cube.
> Right now my main is a FII
> and my other is a red guhong
> (Quick question: which one is better? Guhong or FII)
> ...


 
Don't just decide to buy a cube just because you have some spare cash.
Personal preference
GuHong


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 18, 2011)

no i mean i was given money from my friend to buy one lol it was a gift but he didnt know what cube to get me


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 18, 2011)

Get a type B VIII. It's the best cube there is. It cuts corners at 180 degrees, and you can turn it with your mind!

Seriously though... Refer to the "What cube should I get?" thread. Or... it's just a gift, buy a rubik's brand. There is no 'best cube'. It's all about personal preference.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ld-I-get-quot-The-Cube-Choice-Question-Thread


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 19, 2011)

Fastest place to get a cube is to drive up to your nearest competition and buy from vendors XD;
As for personal preference, the FII. I have no experience with the Guhong but I hear its up there with the FII.


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2011)

you just ruined erik's day, congratulations lmao

get something other than a 3x3. the guhong is boss. buying other cubes is really pointless. maybe stickers? lingyuns are nice, but its personal preference in the end. buy a 4x4 (xcube, maru), or a vcube, or megaminx, pyraminx, 2x2, sq-1, etc. . .


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 19, 2011)

what type of cube do you want?? 3x3 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 i would say get a 4x4 if you dont have one get an X cube 4 its great or something Shengshou or get a haiyan memory or a A3f AVf something like that an A2 is good too!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2011)

A cube unlike any other. Some say it knew where it was going all along when it started its journey south to Australia. Moving swiftly with ease, few could fault its movements as it finally lay resting in the hands of a fifteen-year-old world champion. The DaYan _Gu Hong_ hong hong hong...

You could probably order the WR cube for AU$2,000+ via express courier if cash isn't a problem (if it's for sale). 

Personally I prefer the DaYan LingYun and FII for one-handed solving and the DaYan GuHong and A5 for regular 3x3 solving. 

Tim.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to a meetup and try everyone's cubes there for a little. Find the one you like the most, ask the owner about lube, tension etc... By said cube...fin.


----------



## nic2775 (Jan 23, 2011)

Is a Dayan lingyun good for normal speedcubing? I heard it cuts corners really well...


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 23, 2011)

nic2775 said:


> Is a Dayan lingyun good for normal speedcubing? I heard it cuts corners really well...


 
yes but it pops a lot if tensions are not set correctly, thus some ppl make guhong / lingyun hybirds. (guhong centres and lingyun cubies, lingyun core with guhong cubies, etc...)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 23, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> yes but it pops a lot if tensions are not set correctly, thus some ppl make guhong / lingyun hybirds. (guhong centres and lingyun cubies, lingyun core with guhong cubies, etc...)


 
Isn't it your fault if you set the tensions wrong?

No. No they don't.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 23, 2011)

The Dayan Guhong cuts corners at over 360 degrees, which is definitely enough reason to use it as your main and not ever replace it.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2011)

It is personal prefrance everyone different my favorite is GuoJia off Lightake but that because it has a slimiar speed to the Fll facory etting but is smooth and only costs $4.71USD and come in Transparent Purple Red and Orange.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Isn't it your fault if you set the tensions wrong?
> 
> *No. No they don't.*


 
*yes. yes they do*


----------



## izovire (Jan 23, 2011)

I sell speedcubes online. As of right now I do not have Guhong's in stock but I do have other top cubes like F-II and AV. 

I have a REALLY good deal on AV if you buy 2 for $18 + Free shipping http://puzzleaddictions.com/puzzles/twisty/3x3x3.html

If you're unfamiliar with the AV there are modification tutorials on YT that will give you great advice on making AV a really great speedcube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 23, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> *yes. yes they do*


 
BHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's one person.....and that's you......


----------



## crystallee (Jan 29, 2011)

GuHong is the best bet for you! may be you just order your cube from dealextreme!


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 29, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> yes but it pops a lot if tensions are not set correctly, thus some ppl make guhong / lingyun hybirds. (guhong centres and lingyun cubies, lingyun core with guhong cubies, etc...)



Do you even own a lingyun OR a gu hong? I'm seriously doubting this.


----------

